# Probability.



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright say A (female) and B (male) had six babies. (One named X)
C (female) and D (male)had six babies (one names Y)
And X (female) and Y (male) bred together.
Is there a high chance Y and X will have 6 babies? Or roughly that? (Both were first litters and A is also planned to be paired with Y and X)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

There is no way to tell, it's all random, mine average 8-10 but one I sold to another breeder had 20! I've had litters of 3 as well. Even the same doe can have drastically diffrent sized litters


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright. I was told first litters are usually smaller by a few.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

again it varies lol the 20 litter one was a first litter


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Paired up today. More info in another forum shortly.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

It is impossible to tell. that both parents had six pups each does not affect that they vary anywhere from 2-25ish


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I understand that now just seeing if it was unlikely or likely not asking yes or no will the have 6.
It will be interesting to big me and readers of this forum to see what happens though.


----------

